# Automatic Planning Permission for Domestic Bike Storage



## ThwartedStorer (27 Jul 2011)

Anyone else concerned about safely storing bike at home? 

I've recently been refused by my council when asking for permission to store my bike in a simple wooden shed at the front of my terraced property- yet across the borough there are hundreds of such storage sheds .. presumably without permission. If you play by the rules, you get knocked back - crazy. Yet the borough is London's 5th worst for bike theft and allegedly they want to encourage cycling as part of their transport policy... Got me thinking - the dilemma for London cyclists can't be confined to me!

So, pending my appeal, does anyone know of any bike stands with some form of shelter that do not require planning permission?

Thanks in advance.

ThwartedStorer


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2011)

You could try a sheffield stand with a big golfing umbrella on top. Or if you want a bit more shelter, instead of the umbrella, how about one of those plastic greenhouses like this? That should get round the restrictions.


----------



## ThwartedStorer (27 Jul 2011)

Tried that - but golfer wanted his brolly back - and decided sheffield was too far a commute just to store bike


----------



## subaqua (27 Jul 2011)

does the town and country palnning act changes in 2007 not apply here 40m3 and planning permission not required . if only there was an architect type person on here.


DELL, CAN YOU HEAR THIS .


----------



## ThwartedStorer (27 Jul 2011)

No flood risk .. and the shed doesn't require a permanent base - it is technically portable... so still no light on reasons why it was refused (awaiting council report)...


----------



## Mac66 (27 Jul 2011)

The permitted development (pd) allowance is cumulative, and historically your home may have been altered and the pd allowance already used.

Do you live in a Conservation area?

Your home may have Article 4 directions or restrictive covenants on it? (to be found on the deeds)


There is also something to do with the 'street scene' though can't quite remember. If rest of street is all posh lawns in front gardens, sticking a shed out ffront may be disallowed as an 'eyesore' that spoils the Squires view.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jul 2011)

to start at the beginning

- town planning departments are almost exclusively staffed by idiots who have nothing better to do than destroy value. Collectively they've done more damage to this country than the bankers could dream of

- Richmond? Just a guess

- what are the grounds for refusal? It's no good anybody speculating about why they've refused the application. I presume they've written you a letter. Why not post the contents of the letter in this thread?


----------



## ThwartedStorer (29 Jul 2011)

I will post details once I formally receive them from the Council - so far just seen online that the intention is to refuse. Awaiting formal report.

Suffice to say I think it must be something to do with it not looking particularly pretty - though if you compare the existence of a shed to some of the overgrown front gardens round my way, I think I know which I prefer ... 

More anon - thx for all helpful replies to date.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jul 2011)

ThwartedStorer said:


> I will post details once I formally receive them from the Council - so far just seen online that the intention is to refuse. Awaiting formal report.
> 
> Suffice to say I think it must be something to do with it not looking particularly pretty - though if you compare the existence of a shed to some of the overgrown front gardens round my way, I think I know which I prefer ...
> 
> More anon - thx for all helpful replies to date.


well, you could ask for a copy of the report. 

Have you spoken to your local councillor? If not, then you should. If it is Richmond (you don't say) then this is not the first case of its kind. The point you make is this - the Council is either in favour of cycling or it isn't (most councils pretend to be in favour of cycling). If they are (supposedly) in favour of cycling then they should will the means to the end. Which would they prefer - on street parking or bike enclosures in front gardens? Which would they prefer - queues at bus stops and traffic jams or cycling. Cyclists are doing London's local government by providing part of the solution to which local government has none of the solution. 


Is it going to committee? In the unlikely event that it is then you should on no account miss the opportunity of turning up and saying your piece. If you want I can speak for you.

When you get the report, assess it against the UDP and consider an appeal. I realise that this is way over the top for a shed, but it's not a bad idea to make life as difficult as possible for the b@stards in the hope that they start thinking 'oh, another one, this could go to appeal'. Planners are as lazy as they are ignorant.


----------



## ThwartedStorer (29 Jul 2011)

Thank you - it's actually Wandsworth not Richmond - but I concur with your sentiments and intend to lobby my Ward Councillors on this just as soon as I can understand on what grounds they're refusing it . all I know at present is that the assigned Planning Officer's recommendation is to refuse . crazy. I'll post more when I know more - thanks for your support.


----------



## Forest Cycle (20 Jun 2014)

How was this resolved? Interested because I live in a different London Borough and fear we may also face problems. A council that insists that cycle storage is put in for new builds and encourages cycling. Is there a London wide group who is lobbying on this issue?


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2014)

several people along tjhe road i live have built sheds in the front "garden" for motorbikes. nobody has been forced to remove anything in 15 yrs


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2014)

ThwartedStorer said:


> Anyone else concerned about safely storing bike at home?
> 
> I've recently been refused by my council when asking for permission to store my bike in a simple wooden shed at the front of my terraced property- yet across the borough there are hundreds of such storage sheds .. presumably without permission. If you play by the rules, you get knocked back - crazy. Yet the borough is London's 5th worst for bike theft and allegedly they want to encourage cycling as part of their transport policy... Got me thinking - the dilemma for London cyclists can't be confined to me!
> 
> ...





subaqua said:


> does the town and country palnning act changes in 2007 not apply here 40m3 and planning permission not required . if only there was an architect type person on here.
> 
> 
> DELL, CAN YOU HEAR THIS .



It's the fact that it's at the front of the property. If it was in the rear garden, within rules limiting its size and proximity to a boundary, then it would fall under Permitted Development (PD), and there would have been no problem at all.

I am not 100% clear as to whether you have lost a Planning Application, or have been told by the officers that an application wouldn't have their support. If the latter, then get hold of your local councillor and ask him to take it to the Planning Committee. This is when you can make your case, and when the precedent of other such stores in the area can be taken into account by the committee members, who obviously have higher authority than the Planning Officers.



ThwartedStorer said:


> So, pending my appeal, does anyone know of any bike stands with some form of shelter that do not require planning permission?


It isn't the type of store that is your problem: it is the location. There is no getting around the rules like this.


----------



## vernon (22 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> I am not 100% clear as to whether you have lost a Planning Application, or have been told by the officers that an application wouldn't have their support. If the latter, then get hold of your local councillor and ask him to take it to the Planning Committee. This is when you can make your case, and when the precedent of other such stores in the area can be taken into account by the committee members, who obviously have higher authority than the Planning Officers.



The advice is a bit late for a 2011 problem. The original poster has not been here since July 2011


----------

